# Наше творчество > Визуальные искусства > Hand Made >  Бумажные чудеса своими руками

## nachalo

Приглашаю всех, кто любит работать с бумагой. Сейчас постараюсь выставить одну вещичку. 
А если есть желающие заняться серьезно,то приглашаю на *бесплатный* базовый курс И. Л. по основам мастерства кардмейкинга (открытки ручной работы). Только надо быстренько-быстренько.... Пока еще есть возможность попасть туда бесплатно....
Бежать вот сюда: *************

----------


## Mazaykina

*nachalo*,
Извини, ссылку удалила. Очень удачный вариант раскрутки своего сайта- еще ничего не предложено, а уже 700 БЕСПЛАТНЫХ ссылок на свой сайт получено. Браво! За такую рекламу люди большие деньги платят. Я не хочу сказать, что уроки по работе с бумагой будут фиговые. Только  таким способом рекламу себе делать неэтично. В таком случае- наш форуи просто КЛОНДАЙК и по урокам аэродизайна, и по эстрадному вокалу, и по курсу начинающего - тамады, и по методике муз. воспитания.
 Вообще-то ссылку надо давать на СВОЙ сайт, так будет правильней. А чтобы у нас размещать ссылки- надо спрашивать у администрации.

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (03.03.2016)

----------


## nachalo

Спасибо. Больше не буду...
Прямо какой-то круг замкнутый. Не могу попасть никак на этот курс. Своего сайта нет. Там, где можно ссылку разместить - уже разместили. Досадно, но ладно. Буду без курса. Жаль. Хотела разобраться ( работаю с сиротами выпускниками интернатов). Пытаюсь найти для них что-то, чтобы могли сами что-то заработать ( у нас такие открытки продаются весьма дорого). Видно - не судьба. Времени уже тоже нет.

----------


## Савенкова Аня

Я бы очень хотела научиться искусству оригами=) Может, кто-нибудь знает полезные ссылки?

----------


## Марина Михайловна

А я с недавнего времени увлеклась квиллингом. Очень интересное занятие, а самое главное - красивый результат. Хотела бы найти единомышленников.

Вот наша (совместно с дочкой) первая работа -
[IMG]http://*********ru/1030015.jpg[/IMG]

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (03.03.2016)

----------


## Olga220706

Очень красиво и видно, что с душой.
Мы в детстве тоже много красивого из бумаги делали. Например, вырижьте форму лепесточка, как лепесток цветка гербера желательно яркого красного или оранжевого цвета. Затем наклеивайте его на бумагу очень близко друг к другу создавая таким образом свой цветочек. Добавляем из цветной бумаги зеленые лепести и по желанию можно наклеить корзинку из коричневой бумаги. Тонкие линии коричневой бумаги наклеиваем по нужному размеру вдоль, а затем поперек просовываем между верхней и нижней полоской. Получается эфект корзинки. Смотрится супер. В нашей библиотеке до сих пор на выставке висит наша поделка, правда уже не такая яркая. Людям нравится. Успехов. Будут вопросы пишите на адрес:Olga220706@Yandex.ru

Спасибо, что учите детей такой красоты!!!

----------


## РУСЛАНЫЧ

Хочу одолеть скрабуккинг, занятное занятие.

----------


## Ханума

Марина Михайловна, мое вам  :Thank You: 
если присмотреться, все просто. супер!

----------


## Gabbi

Марина Михайловна
работа замечательная
для любителей оригами рекомендую http://en.origami-club.com
я в детском саду занимаюсь с детьми раз в неделю
для развития мелкой моторики полезно и приятно принести игрушку домой

----------


## орбит

> Я бы очень хотела научиться искусству оригами=) Может, кто-нибудь знает полезные ссылки?


найди  в поисковике СТРАНА МАСТЕРОВ, там всё есть.
зайди к нам , ведущим, ОЧ.РУЧКИ.

----------


## Яшевна

Я тоже очень люблю рукоделие.Веду у себя в СДК кружок.Не скажу что великая мастерица, но детей многому научила.Аппликация, бисероплетение,папьемаше и т.д. Так что мне нравится эта тема, будем общаться

----------


## С.Н.

Я тоже обожаю работу с бумагой! Очень нравиться с детками что-нибудь мастерить.

----------


## Gobelen

Приветик всем! 
Мне тоже очень нравиться творить своими руками.
Я делаю гобелены.
Юля

----------


## Anna Russia

> А я с недавнего времени увлеклась квиллингом.


Фото постом ниже - это и есть квиллинг? Очень красиво :smile: Надо на заметку взять)) Будут дети - буду с ними мастерить. А не подскажете, где почитать в нете можно, или в какой книге про квиллинг?
Когда маленькая была - была знакома с японской девочкой, у неё книжка по оригами была, воспоминания на всю жизнь о том, как вместе мастерили из бумаги..  эх.. сейчас бы те времена.. :rolleyes:

----------


## Alemix14

очень красиво и необычно - квиллинг. надо попробовать с дочкой

----------


## мЕлена 65

*Савенкова Аня*,
Аня, есть сайт "Страна мастеров" там очень много мастер классов и по оригами тоже, вообще сайт классный - находка интернета!  в поисковике набери "Страна мастеров" - он первый в списке открывается.

----------


## Edgars

век живи - век учись:smile:

----------


## Иньчик

Здравствуйте,милые рукотворницы! Самый простой и доступный материал-это пенопласт.Не буду предлагать примитивизм,типа лодочки,кораблики с парусами...Ноооо!Если Взять за основу пенопласт толщина 1,5-2см и вырезать круги диаметр не более чашки или бокала,потом нарезать из капрона цветного квадраты(не обязательно одинаковые) и предложить малышам или Уч-м методом втыкивания  стеком или карандашом вминать за серединку каждый квадратик,то получится заготовка для хризантем или гвоздик,потом только стебель сделать из настоящих веточек.Если распределять ткань по оттенкам,получается классическое сочетание из контрастно-однотонного,до естественного.
          Для более старших детей эту технологию можно использовать в рамках для фото,только из-за хрупкости пенопласта,сначала его нужно приклеить на картон,затем вминать ткань.Если вы хотите использовать данный принцип в оформлении группы или класса,то особенно объемно смотрится радуга,госуд.символика и т.п.Для коллективной работы можно брать блоки.
К примеру каждый ребенок "втыкивает" свой цвет,как мозаика собираются блоки,будь то бабочка или море.:wink:

----------


## Шураша

> Если Взять за основу пенопласт толщина 1,5-2см и вырезать круги диаметр не более чашки или бокала,потом нарезать из капрона цветного квадраты(не обязательно одинаковые) и предложить малышам или Уч-м методом втыкивания  стеком или карандашом вминать за серединку каждый квадратик,то получится заготовка для хризантем или гвоздик,потом только стебель сделать из настоящих веточек.Если распределять ткань по оттенкам,получается классическое сочетание из контрастно-однотонного,до естественного.:wink:


Любопытная технология. А есть ли фотографии изделий?

А вот, что мы делаем из туалетной бумаги, с детьми, в начальной школе.

 
Ну как - то так.

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

С  пенопластом  хорошая  идея!  на  старне  мастеров,   знакомилать    с  подобной  техникой  только  бумага   в  прастилин,  или  бумага( так  же  квадратики)   на  клей...  С  пенопластом  попробуем!  спасибо  за  идею!

----------


## МАКСИМКАА

а у меня вообще идет в програме детской мастер класс по оригамии

----------


## elena-perla

Вот так почитаешь, и благодаря ВАМ, форумчане, узнаешь много-много нового! Спасибо за то, что вы такие всесторонне развитые умнички!  :flower:

----------


## танюха1972

Красота получается из бумаги.Может кто подскажет,как можно красиво и просто голубей сделать?

----------


## leya

Посмотрите, какие здесь розы-оригами (и их схемы и видео) http://roza-origami.narod.ru
Может, это кому-то пригодится.

----------

kucunychka (10.05.2017)

----------


## PAN

*leya*, Это твоё???

----------


## nina7

А мы с детьми любим рисовать. Я сделала из силиконовой формы интересных насекомых (гипс), потом раскрасили их акрилом. Детям очень нравится. Формы могут быть разными.

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (03.03.2016)

----------


## Юлия*Радость*

а я вот такой "тортик" попробовала смастерить недавно для новорожденного
[IMG][IMG]http://*********su/3171123.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]
 и для новорожденной [IMG][IMG]http://*********su/3159858.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## _Евгения_

Доброго времени суток! Тоже не много пытаюсь... Вот что пока сделала.[IMG][/IMG]
- делала на День дошкольника
 
- эти три на 75-ти летие образования Луганской области.

----------

Диковина (31.08.2018), ирина махно (05.08.2018), ТАТЬЯНА55 (03.03.2016)

----------


## tigra64

*_Евгения_*, здорово

----------


## Юлия*Радость*

наткнулась на это чудо     здесь:   http://www.prohandmade.ru/other/buma...svoimi-rukami/     кто сделает вперед меня- покажите, что получилось)))

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (03.03.2016)

----------


## Markisa

Евгения! Очень красиво! Хотя я видела уже такую технику, но Ваши работы меня впечатлили настолько, что самой захотелось что-нибудь сделать. Молодцы!

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Ой какая интересная темка!!! А я то же с гостями на застолку из салфеток делаем розочку.Хотела бы освоить ещё что то,пока ничего не нашла.Может направите,в нужном направлении?Буду рада!

----------


## alla.kalinichenko

дуже,дуже гарно.яка кропітка робота.

----------


## волгалана

Мне очень понравился МК на ю-тубе для создания гигантских бумажных цветов, на мой взгляд - шикарная идея для любого праздника http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DTX8T5WvsPA

----------

kucunychka (10.05.2017)

----------


## liliya_1705

> Доброго времени суток! Тоже не много пытаюсь... Вот что пока сделала.


красота то какая!

----------


## Rimma Gricenko

> Доброго времени суток! Тоже не много пытаюсь... Вот что пока сделала.


Евгения, молодец! очень красиво!

----------


## Pryg-dryg-skok

Покажу и я свои работы :) Делаю для души, поздравляю друзей и близких. 
Это я пробовала технику квиллинг


Это даже не знаю.... отсебятина называется :)

Это айрис фолдинг




Это pop-up


А это наверное скрапбукинг (знатоки может поправят, могу ошибаться)




Некоторые шаблоны брала из интернета

----------

Татиана 65 (22.07.2016)

----------


## LAKATA

*Очень умелые ручки!!! Сколько творчества, усидчивости, терпения!!! Спасибо за Вашу Красоту!!!*  :Ok:

----------


## Nensija

Хотела своими работами похвастаться, но как жаль, что я на этом сложном для меня сайте сомсем тупая и совсем не разбираюсь, как можно вставить изображение.  Читала, читала поучения, но до меня так и не дошло. Прямь плакать захотелось.

----------


## Танюша35

Поделюсь своим семейным творением, делали все: муж, я и дочь.
[img]http://*********ru/8740639m.jpg[/img]
вид сзади:
[img]http://*********ru/8731423m.jpg[/img]
это главная помощница)))
[img]http://*********ru/8776478m.jpg[/img]

----------

Татиана 65 (22.07.2016), ТАТЬЯНА55 (03.03.2016)

----------


## Vikentia

Внесу свою лепту - племянница недавно участвовала в конкурсе, ее конкурсная работа: самовар и чашки. Работа выполнена из обычных газет.

----------

Диковина (31.08.2018), ТАТЬЯНА55 (03.03.2016)

----------


## татуся

Спасибо большое всем авторам за такие прекрасные работы!!!
Молодцы!!!

----------


## kucunychka

Здравствуйте, форумчане! я занимаюсь аэродизайном, а  время от времени  декором торжеств именно бумажными цветами. это смотрится впечатляюще, особенно когда набить руку на цветах разной формы и поиграть с цветовой гаммой. все идеи беру на просторах инета. всем вдохновения!

----------


## kucunychka

Вот несколько ссылочек на видеоуроки:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJu0Y-ivLII
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m1gIgnYZgDU
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mm5zkdefL3g
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L4dRcYk4gyA
Удачи!

----------

Lusi75 (15.05.2017), pomahka (13.06.2020), Ильенко Елена (15.05.2017)

----------


## Bella25

У меня новости, я к Пасхе обучилась технике работы с декупажными салфетками. Домашние в восторге. Всем приготовила подарки.

----------


## Artkollage

Да, очень интересная техника. Можно массе вещей придать совершенно новый вид.

----------


## Cruafina

Простой способ *как сделать конверт* для денег. 
Для его изготовления нужно нарисовать шаблон на картоне средней плотности.
1. В центре рисуете прямоугольник со сторонами 24*21 сантиметров.
2. По изнаночной стороне расчертить внутренний прямоугольник с боковой стороной 10 см.
3. С одной стороны дорисовать выступающую округленную часть в 1 см, а с другой — 2 см.
4. Загнуть все части по сгибам, в боковые клапаны протянуть шнур.

----------


## Mayreline

Прежде чем приступить к мастер-классу (голубь мира поделка), необходимо подготовить набор для работы:
бумага – лучше всего брать специальную для творчества. Например, если вы захотите украсить птичку из обычной офисной бумаги краской, материал может очень сильно промокнуть и пойти волнами. Это ухудшит внешний вид изделия;
офисную бумагу можно заменить белым картоном для работы. Лучше взять матовый, а не глянцевый, так как оперение у белых птиц не слишком блестит. 
Также может подойти акварельная бумага. Чаще всего ее продают в маленьких папках по 10-12 листов;в качестве украшения многие мастера применяют разные крафт-материалы. Это может быть, например, гофрированная бумага. Запомните, что плотность материала должна быть большой, т. к. некоторые элементы для создания объема сгибают.

----------


## Darkino

Вот эти советы мне очень помогли справиться с трудностями работы с бумагой.

КАК СЛОЖИТЬ КОНВЕРТ ИЗ АЛЬБОМНОГО ЛИСТА БЕЗ КЛЕЯ?
Не всегда под рукой есть клей, которым скрепляются уголки самодельного конверта. В таком случае нужно приложить чуть больше усилий и немного изменить технику формовки почтового конверта. Сделать это несложно, особенно если есть базовые навыки оригами.

Источник: https://1igolka.com/rukodelie/kak-sdelat-konvert

----------


## Chokoko

Для меня оригами- это уже сложно...

----------

